# Cargo Trailer Advice.



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

shakey0818 said:


> Looks like i will be ordering a 7x16 tandem axle trailer.I don't think my 1995 f-150 will tow it.I was thinking of buying this truck and was wondering would this tow a trailer with approx. 1500lbs in it?
> 2002 ford f 150
> 
> https://providence.craigslist.org/cto/4803460874.html


I have a 12' V nose and tow it with a 1995 F-150 with the inline 6.
It does not do to bad but it is I would want to tow with it.Probably will be getting something better this year.
Good choice on the tandem axle.Mine is single but wish I would have gotten double when it's fully loaded.


----------



## C&C Custom Trim (Apr 20, 2014)

7x16 tandem is a great first trailer choice. I did 6x10 single, ramp, 6' height and regret every one of those choices now. Looking to pick up a 7x16-20, double, barn doors, 7' inside this summer. I'm 6' 3" and tired of banging my head, need to haul double doors upright and also had to pay more attention to where I put longer tools. I had to lay a few things down on shelves due to length that would have fit better upright.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

shakey0818 said:


> Looks like i will be ordering a 7x16 tandem axle trailer.I don't think my 1995 f-150 will tow it.I was thinking of buying this truck and was wondering would this tow a trailer with approx. 1500lbs in it?
> 2002 ford f 150
> 
> https://providence.craigslist.org/cto/4803460874.html



I probably have 1500 pounds of nails in my trailer. My curb weight is over 8000lbs, you will have way over 1500 lbs in a 16' trailer. 

Mine is only a 7x14


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Top right corner of the ad: right below mileage it says title status-salvage.

Riding around with 1500lbs in a tandem is nothing. Those axles should be rated at 3500lbs each, so 7000lbs trailer and max load.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

...


----------



## shakey0818 (Oct 28, 2012)

Splinter said:


> ...


Good catch ty


----------

